# Icons: Was passiert wenn der Desktop voll ist?



## AndreasMarkert (26. März 2008)

Moin!
Meine Tochter hat mir gerade eine interessante Frage gestellt, die ich spontan leider nicht beantworten konnte.  

Was passiert wenn der komplette Desktop mit Icons zugepflastert ist und man installiert etwas neues?  

Wird das Icon dann nicht mehr auf dem Desktop dargestellt oder wird die Auflösung angepasst, oder wie?  

Bei ihr dauert es nämlich nicht mehr lange bis der letzte freie Platz belegt ist, deswegen auch die Frage.

Das ihr XP überhaupt noch funktioniert ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.


----------



## onliner (26. März 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 26.03.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Meine Tochter hat mir gerade eine interessante Frage gestellt, die ich spontan leider nicht beantworten konnte.
> 
> Was passiert wenn der komplette Desktop mit Icons zugepflastert ist und man installiert etwas neues?
> ...


Wenn die Automatische Desktopbereinigung nicht mehre Aktiv ist, wird sich der Icon über ein anderen Überlappen, kann sogar den Desktop verschieben.

Ich würd da mal die 60 Tage Bereinigung wieder einschalten


----------



## AndreasMarkert (26. März 2008)

Oh, vielen Dank.
Das ging ja flott.
 
Dachte das Problem tritt nicht so häufig auf und habe deswegen nicht mit einer so schnellen Antwort gerechnet. 

Immerhin bietet ihr 22 Zöller ja schon reichlich Platz!


----------



## Gunter (26. März 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 26.03.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, vielen Dank.
> Das ging ja flott.
> 
> Dachte das Problem tritt nicht so häufig auf und habe deswegen nicht mit einer so schnellen Antwort gerechnet.
> ...


wie wärs mit ein, zwei ordner ... und dort alle sinnlosen verknüpfungen reinschieben? kann mir net vorstellen dass alle icons wirklich am desktop sein MÜSSEN.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2008)

Gunter am 26.03.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit ein, zwei ordner ... und dort alle sinnlosen verknüpfungen reinschieben? kann mir net vorstellen dass alle icons wirklich am desktop sein MÜSSEN.


 es gibt da auchso ne tolle erfindung namen "startmenü" 


ich persönlich hab echt nur die wichtigsten 4-5 icons auf dem desktop. ich versteht nicht, warum manche sogar bei dloads auf dem internet die dateien auf dem desktop speichern...


----------



## skicu (26. März 2008)

Warum frägt man deswegen in einem Forum nach?
Als mir dieselbe Frage vor ca 5 Jahren einfiel, hab ich's einfach ausprobiert: Auf den Desktop klicken, Strg+A, Strg+C, Strg+V, Strg+V, Strg+V, Strg+V, Strg+V.
Dann sieht man schon, was passiert.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (27. März 2008)

skicu am 26.03.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum frägt man deswegen in einem Forum nach?
> Als mir dieselbe Frage vor ca 5 Jahren einfiel, hab ich's einfach ausprobiert: Auf den Desktop klicken, Strg+A, Strg+C, Strg+V, Strg+V, Strg+V, Strg+V, Strg+V.
> Dann sieht man schon, was passiert.


Naja, die Frage ist ja nicht mir eingefallen und mir ist natürlich bekannt was man alles machen kann um den Schreibtisch aufzuräumen.  

Dennoch wollte ich das halt wissen, weil mein Desktop zeigt auch nur die wichtigsten Sachen an, und diese Frage würde sich bei mir gar nicht stellen.
(Kann mich gar nicht sattsehen an dem schönen Windows-Klassisch-Blau  )

Da fällt mir in dem Zusammenhang aber ne weitere Frage ein:
Wieviele Programme können XP oder Vista verwalten bis nix mehr geht?

Angenommen alle installierten Programme sind Fehlerfrei und man packt immer mehr drauf, klappt die Registry dann irgendwann unter der schieren Masse zusammen oder ist irgendwann eine Grenze erreicht und eine weitere Install ist unmöglich?

Ich finde es nämlich höchst erstaunlich das der Kinderzimmer XP-Rechner tadellos funktioniert, werd bei Gelegenheit mal nachzählen wieviele Programme dort installiert sind.
Allerdings sind geschätzte 90% nur Spiele bzw. Spieledemos, evtl greifen die ja nicht so stark in die Registry ein wie z.B. Tune Up oder so?!


----------



## Riddick1107 (27. März 2008)

Ob es eine Grenze gibt wieviele Programme du installieren kannst, glaub ich eher weniger, du wirst deine Grenze finden, wenn deine Festplatte voll ist und dein Rechner richtig langsam wird.
Jedes Programm oder Spiel was du installierst hinterlässt Registryeinträge, meist werden diese bei der Deinstallation auch wieder gelöscht, doch manche auch nicht, so lagert sich nach der Zeit einges in der Registry an.
Mann kann natürlich auch manuel Einträge in der Registry löschen, sollte man aber auch nur machen wenn man sich damit gut auskennt. 
Sonst kann man sein System auch richtig beschädigen.
Sonst halt z.B. Tune UP drüberlaufen lassen, das löscht ein Teil in der Registry was Müll ist.


----------



## der-jo (27. März 2008)

Herbboy am 26.03.2008 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteht nicht, warum manche sogar bei dloads auf dem internet die dateien auf dem desktop speichern...



also ich mach das auch so, aber ich habe lieber die dateien auf dem desk, und sortier sie dann richtig ein, als das meine c:\Downloads\ mit einem wust von dateien voll ist, die keine eindeutigen namen tragen.


----------



## der-jo (27. März 2008)

Achja @ Chris:

zeig ihr mal wie man ordner als schnellstartleiste einbindet...
ich hab z.b. alle meine games in einen ordner verknüpft, den ich als schnellstartleiste anzeigen lasse.

in der taskleiste steht nur Games >>
klickt man auf die pfeile, klappte es auf und man hat die verknüpfungen.
hab so auch eine leiste für die rechner die mit mir im lan hängen, sehr kofortabel.


----------



## Haaardy (30. März 2008)

haha, so viele icons muss man erstmal auf den desktop kriegen 
bei 1680x1050 ist das risiko aber zum glück ziemlich gering.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. März 2008)

Haaardy am 30.03.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> haha, so viele icons muss man erstmal auf den desktop kriegen
> bei 1680x1050 ist das risiko aber zum glück ziemlich gering.


Dem ist leider nicht so, denn diese Auflösung ist im Kinderzimmer aktiv.
Ist schon enorm, was sich da alles aufm Desktop tummelt.


----------



## Nuklon (31. März 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 31.03.2008 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Haaardy am 30.03.2008 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Aufräumen liegt Kindern immer schwer, das sich dies auch auf den Computer überträgt ist eine interessante Tatsache, die man evtl. mal überprüfen sollte.
Edit: wenn deine Uroma demnächst ihren letzten Ausritt gemacht hat, darf ich sie dann in meinem Computer beerdigen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. März 2008)

Nuklon am 31.03.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 31.03.2008 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

P.S.: Schau mal auf unsere Eintrittsdaten.


----------



## Nuklon (31. März 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 31.03.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Schau mal auf unsere Eintrittsdaten.


Dachte es geht den PC deiner Tochter im Kinderzimmer.
Das Spielen mit Verknüpfungen und 35 Programme zu selben Zeit laufen zu haben, habe ich schon alle hinter mir, falls du dies meinst.
Ansonsten hab ich was falsch verstanden.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. April 2008)

Nuklon am 31.03.2008 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 31.03.2008 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, darum gehts ja auch.
Wegen dem Monitor oder was meinst Du.
Sie hat den Syncmaster 226 BW von mir geerbt, genau wie die anderen Komponenten.
HD3870 / E6320 / 2GB RAM / GA-965 P- DS3P und son Zeug.
Nicht in jedem Kinderzimmer steht der vor kurzem entsorgte Pentium II.
 
(Falls das so gemeint war.)


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 01.04.2008 08:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nuklon am 31.03.2008 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu viel Geld?
Sowas hätte ich meinen Kindern nicht ins Zimmer gestellt, besonders wenn sie so jung sind, wie sie bei dir zu sein scheinen.
Manch einer würde lechzen nach so einen PC...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. April 2008)

BigBubby am 01.04.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 01.04.2008 08:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, zuviel Geld ganz sicher nicht!
Es ist halt so, wenn ich Komponenten nicht für den Preis loswerde den ich mir vorgestellt habe, dann wandern sie halt in ihren PC. 
So muss ich mich nicht über den Wertverlust ärgern und Sie hat stets einen aktuellen Spielerechner.
Ihr passt das ständige Geschraube übrigens gar nicht und um die Graka einzubauen musste ich Sie erst austricksen.  
Die 3870 hab ich ihr zu Weihnachten geschenkt, da konnte Sie den Wechsel eben nicht verhindern.   
Hätte ich das so nicht gemacht wäre immer noch die 6600GT drin.

Sooo jung ist Sie mit fast 14 übrigens nicht mehr.
Außerdem finde ich, wer immer fleißig lernt und gut in der Schule ist, hat auch einen guten Rechner verdient.


----------



## Sgod (3. April 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 02.04.2008 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 3870 hab ich ihr zu Weihnachten geschenkt


Und über sowas freut man sich als 14-jähriges Mädel?


----------



## BigBubby (4. April 2008)

Sgod am 03.04.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.04.2008 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist vermutlich dieses typische Vatergeschenk, der eigentlich einen Jungen wollte.
Da gibts Baseballhandschuhe, Fußbälle, Werkzeug...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (4. April 2008)

Sgod am 03.04.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 02.04.2008 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm, ja, auf jeden Fall.
Sie hasst zwar die ständigen Veränderungen der Hardware aber wenn u.a. ihre Lara Croft Spiele auf dem 22 Zöller in Very High mit massig Frames laufen freut Sie sich schon sehr darüber.  

Einige Spiele sind auch auf meinem Rechner und wenn Sie mal auf dem zockt macht Sie sich über die lahme Grafik lustig.  

Die HD 3870 ist teilweise wirklich schneller unterwegs als meine alte GTS.

Aber wenn erstmal die 9900GTX oder HD4xxx in meinem Rechenknecht steckt hat das lästern (hoffentlich) ein Ende!


----------



## FetterKasten (4. April 2008)

also ich persönlich nehme wenn ich programme starten will das startmenü

und sachen die ich oft starte sind bei mir auf der tastatur


der desktop wird eher als zentraler umschlagplatz genutzt wo downloads und alles andere für eher kurze zeit gelagert werden bis sie woanders hinkommen oder gelöscht werden

dementsprechen hab ich normalerweise nichts auf dem desktop, nur den papierkorb, der ja nicht weggeht


früher hab ich auch viele verknüpfungen auf dem desktop gehabt, doch so wie ich es jetzt mache, ahb ich halt mal ausprobiert und ich finde es um welten besser und ordentlicher als davor


----------



## C-rec (4. April 2008)

FetterKasten am 04.04.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich persönlich nehme wenn ich programme starten will das startmenü
> 
> und sachen die ich oft starte sind bei mir auf der tastatur
> 
> ...



dito!

Ich nutze meine (alte) G15 um z.B. meine Festplatten/Ordner zu öffnen oder wichtige Programme zu starten (klarer Vorteil der alten G15, da sie 54 programiebare Tasten hat)!

Ansonsten nehme ich auch gerne die Schnellstartleiste. Auf'm Desktop sind nur die allerwichtigsten Progs und evtl. Downloads...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. April 2008)

C-rec am 04.04.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 04.04.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jupp, ich hab auch die alte G15.
Geschätzt wird es nie wieder ne bessere Tastatur geben.
Wenn ich an den Refresh denke, wird mir speiübel.  
Zu meiner Schande muss ich aber gestehen, das meine momentane Vista-Installation noch gar nicht die Logitech Software draufhat.
Werd demnächst nochmal formatieren und dann wird das auch wieder draufgepackt.
(Vor allem auch den LCD-Manager)
Ist ne feine Sache.

Alles was sich in der Schnellstartleiste eingenistet hat, kostet unnötige Resourcen, daher halte ich das für keine so gute Idee.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, bis hier.


----------



## klausbyte (5. April 2008)

Desktop ist die wichtigste ablage, wo alles drauf kommt bis es weiterverwendet wird.
Bin recht froh über eine Desktopgröße von 3360x1050


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. April 2008)

klausbyte am 05.04.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Desktop ist die wichtigste ablage, wo alles drauf kommt bis es weiterverwendet wird.
> Bin recht froh über eine Desktopgröße von 3360x1050


  
42" ?


----------



## klausbyte (5. April 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 05.04.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 05.04.2008 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 x 22  http://zerfall.com/2008/02/10/gentoo-in-farbe-und-bunt/


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. April 2008)

klausbyte am 05.04.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 05.04.2008 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, sehr schön, nur:
Geht das nicht auf die Augen? 

Und:
Wenn das mit Icons zugepflastert wäre, hätte sicherlich auch Linux ein Problem damit, oder?  

Ist es nicht furchtbar kompliziert den Graka-Treiber unter Linux so einzurichten das diese Auflösung möglich ist?


----------



## klausbyte (5. April 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 05.04.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 05.04.2008 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso denn? Wenn man mehr sieht, muss man sich weniger anstrengen 


> Wenn das mit Icons zugepflastert wäre, hätte sicherlich auch Linux ein Problem damit, oder?


weniger als windows!


> Ist es nicht furchtbar kompliziert den Graka-Treiber unter Linux so einzurichten das diese Auflösung möglich ist?


 Da ich Gentoo nutze, muss eh alles von Grund auf konfiguriert werden. Da ist dann auch Dual Monitoring kein Problem und um einiges vielseitiger als bei Windows.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. April 2008)

Ich hab noch nicht mal den "normalen" Nvidia 3D-Treiber in SUSEs 10.2 einbauen können.
 
Später erfuhr ich das die Geforce 8 unter SUSE öfters Probleme verursacht.

Fedora Core 6 war ähnlich stressig.

Ubuntu bringt ja gleich 3D-Treiber mit und Gentoo hab ich noch nie angetestet.

Ich weiß nicht Linux ist irgendwie nicht mein Ding, damit muss man sich zu intensiv auseinandersetzen um das gewünschte zu erreichen.

Mit Vista komme ich ungleich besser zurecht.
(Selbst wenn man als Root da nix zu melden hat!   )

Ist vielleicht alles nur ne Sache der Gewohnheit!?


----------

